# Dart frogs how much and how hard to keep?



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys wanting to know how hard dart frogs are to keep and how much I would be looking to pay for say 1 or 2 of the nice looking blue ones. (not sure of the latin name or normal species as no matter how hard i serch i cant find em and I missed my latin class with aristotal the other day :lol2

Also just wanted to know if its me or I just got it worng but arn't dart frogs just a little bit fatle to tuch?:blush:

Also is a dart frog an ok starter or would I be best finding a better species to try?

Any help would be gratley apreciated.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I've not personally kept darts (YET!) but I know their setup is one of the most important aspects of their care. (I'll leave the care section to the more experiences forumites!)

Think the blue ones you're thinking of are somethingorother azeures(probably spelt wrong, it is after all almost 5am!), does that ring a bell? They're my favourite :flrt:

Wild darts are poisonous because of their diet (they eat venomous things like ants-that could be the only thing that makes them poisonous but I could be wrong!), however in captivity they wont be poisonous (unless you get very recently WC ones-or feed them ants!).

I wouldn't have said they were a starter frog, but personally (prepares to be flamed), I dont believe in getting a "starter" anything! If you want darts, get darts, but only after thorough research into their care and husbandry, and setting up the proper living environment : victory:


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dendrobates azureus is (one of)the blue one.

I have read that Dendobates leucomelas is a pretty robust frog. It's certainly near the top of the list of frogs to get next. Great if you like black and yellow stripes.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

couldnt have said it better - you should have no problem keeping darts so long as you have a perfect setup! bear in mind these guys are CR:censor swimmers so they dont need a partial water setup! they need very high humidity. they are not poisonous (or AS poisonous) in captivity, so touching them is never fatal but i would still recomend washing your hands after putting them in the viv. remember these are really 'look at' pets and shouldnt be handled unless necessary. 

the Dendrobates Azureus (the blue ones i keep) you would expect to pay roughly £60 a frog, there are other species of dart frog that are cheaper or more expensive - im looking to get some tincs and some strawberries soon, tincs are about £40 a frog and strawberrys can be up to £100 a frog - it depends what your willing to pay but remember these guys can live for a decade :no1:

PM me if you want any more info - good luck with these guys!


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Get yourself registered on www.dendroworld.co.uk and do lots of research, get a tank set up, learn to culture the food then buy some. They aren't difficult to keep but there are rules you must follow with them to be successful. If i was you i'd probably go with a cheaper frog initially, leucs are the ones normally advised for beginners or auratus. They are addictive things to keep, you'll soon end up with lots!


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL well we just got a very unplanned leo today as we used to have 15 of them and our new corn is due in about 20 mins lol. Thanks guys for the info is very much apreciated, please keep it coming cos the more info i get the better i can prepare. Think im gona ask for an exo viv for x mas lol. Can you mix darts with salamanders or is that a no no?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dave23 said:


> LOL well we just got a very unplanned leo today as we used to have 15 of them and our new corn is due in about 20 mins lol. Thanks guys for the info is very much apreciated, please keep it coming cos the more info i get the better i can prepare. Think im gona ask for an exo viv for x mas lol. Can you mix darts with salamanders or is that a no no?



Eeek before the Mixing Police get you. don't even think about. (unless you're absolutley, cast iron sure they have the same env requirements, not diseased, aren't going to eat or poison each other.......).

Get a nice new Exo 45*45*60; invest in some good plants and kit and choose the frogs carefully.


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

id say they are no easier or harder than keeping anything else to be honest,once uve set up properly u simply mist and feed,
any of the dendrobates tinctorius or tincs are pretty hardy and bold,and i think the azureus are now classed as a tinc too,ive also got 2 leucs and the same can be said for them,u can keep anything from a pair up to 5 or 6 in a group depending on the species,
if u spend a bit of time on their set up a group can be the center piece of any room,i sit in my living room watching the tanks while the tellys just on in the background,
ive got a few now all from the same guy,at barking and then at basildon show,he sells young pairs of azureus for 80,
ive had dendobates leucomelas
dendrobates tinctorius patricia
dendrobates tinctorius brazil
and dendrobates tinctorius azureus
all are doing well and are great to watch


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

www.dartfrog.co.uk are a good source of both frogs and all the plants etc you would need. I have a group of 4 leucs in a 24" fish tank. One of the problems, in my view, with an exo terra is that due to the high humidity requirments, you end up covering most of the mesh defeating the object!! Fruitflies and micro crickets will also be constantly escaping.

Mine are no trouble at all, and have been extremely easy to rear. If you do decide to get some, make sure that you don't mix species, and that you check on how many you would be able to keep together in the tank that you use. Some are highly territorial. The other thing to do is to set up the viv first and give it some time for the plants to start growing. This will also allow you to check the temperatures and the humidity.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Good advice above.
My first dartfrogs were D.azureus and E.tricolor - both robust and i would say pretty hardy.
I always use live plants in my set ups and these do help maintain humidity levels.
I don't use additional heating as they are in a centrally heated room as well as getting some heat from their light source.
Depending on the location of the tank you may need a heatmat to maintain the temperatures required (always use a thermostat tho - these frogs can rapidly succumb to overheating).
The most challenging aspect of dart frog care is actually supplying their food. Some species are very small and even as adults can only manage small prey like hatchling crickets or fruitflies.
The larger your frog the larger prey it can take and for this reason I think species like leucomelas, tinctorius, azureus are often cited as good beginner darts as are robust and they can take larger prey.
My azureus will take small crickets, bean weevils, lesser waxworm and fruitflies.
Get practicing culturing your own and you should have no problem.


----------

